# Colorado OIL Hunt Stolen



## Zim5588

Just concluded a CO unit 61 archery elk hunt I waited 26 years for. Outstanding hunt stolen by the influenza virus from the gates of hell. Far worse than Covid. Hacking cough every 30 seconds. Pounded down Codeine & Ricolas for 4 1/2 weeks. Lost strength for three weeks. Here’s my bull standing broadside at 30 yards from my Lone Wolf tree stand. Stolen by some trash soccer mom who just could not keep her sick kids home. Had to share them with the world. Some people just need to watch YouTube videos on how to be parents 101.

Strongly suggest you get a flu shot or stay away from all humans until hunting season is over.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

😢 😢


----------



## LGB

Zim5588 said:


> Just concluded a CO unit 61 archery elk hunt I waited 26 years for. Outstanding hunt stolen by the influenza virus from the gates of hell. Far worse than Covid. Hacking cough every 30 seconds. Pounded down Codeine & Ricolas for 4 1/2 weeks. Lost strength for three weeks. Here’s my bull standing broadside at 30 yards from my Lone Wolf tree stand. Stolen by some trash soccer mom who just could not keep her sick kids home. Had to share them with the world. Some people just need to watch YouTube videos on how to be parents 101.
> 
> Strongly suggest you get a flu shot or stay away from all humans until hunting season is over.


Sorry for your bad experience but STOP. We don't need another recommendation on an illness or mandates for flu shots now. I respect your personal choice but keep it yours. I'll never get a flu shot and never stay out of the woods away from hunters. If hunters don't like it, they can stay home. Just like what should have happened during covid. Keep all the vulnerable unhealthy and old people locked up and let the young healthy ones live life normally. Again, sorry for your messed up hunt. You deserved better from such a long wait for a coveted Elk tag. Rant over.


----------



## Zim5588

Never mandated anything. I never got a Covid vaccine. Had natural immunity 11/2020. But that’s 2 out of 3 hunting seasons ruined for me. The next time I see a bitch parent cart their two sick kids coughing like a hospital pneumonia ward into a Denny’s I’ll publicly rip them a new one. I don’t care. Folks need to learn how to be parents. Same for the ones who let their tools throw tantrums jumping up and down on the booth seats as if they are trampolines! New one ripped. Check. Don’t care. 

My boys used to tremble if dad so much as looked at them acting like that. So many “parents” these days just don’t care, so neither will I. I will personally educate them in public beginning today.

As for seasonal flu shots all I can say is for me they eliminated 75% of my symptoms the last three years as compared to previous years without them. Small sample size but those trips were totally saved and I will continue. What a relief from these selfish morons.


----------



## aacosta

So you didn't get your flu shot this year as soon as they were available?


----------



## triplelunger

Way to take personal responsibility, bro.


----------



## steelyspeed

Zim5588 said:


> Never mandated anything. I never got a Covid vaccine. Had natural immunity 11/2020. But that’s 2 out of 3 hunting seasons ruined for me. The next time I see a bitch parent cart their two sick kids coughing like a hospital pneumonia ward into a Denny’s I’ll publicly rip them a new one. I don’t care. Folks need to learn how to be parents. Same for the ones who let their tools throw tantrums jumping up and down on the booth seats as if they are trampolines! New one ripped. Check. Don’t care.
> 
> My boys used to tremble if dad so much as looked at them acting like that. So many “parents” these days just don’t care, so neither will I. I will personally educate them in public beginning today.
> 
> As for seasonal flu shots all I can say is for me they eliminated 75% of my symptoms the last three years as compared to previous years without them. Small sample size but those trips were totally saved and I will continue. What a relief from these selfish morons.


AH, another "Karen"...


----------



## Bucman

Your fault!


Should have quarantined before! 2 weeks before any out of state trip is how we do it!


----------



## Lumberman

Oh man! Absolute dream hunt. What a bummer. I don’t think I’ve ever been sick enough to not make that hunt. 


As to blaming everything on sick kids. That’s just weird but whatever. You seem to be sick a lot. Maybe work on your immune system and lay off the flu shots. It’s not working.


----------



## cdacker

If I were prone to getting the flu annually or more, especially with symptoms lasting a month, I certainly wouldn't being hanging out a Denny's or kids' soccer games before a hunt I waited 26 years for.


----------



## lreigler

You plan to publicly ridicule someone if you suspect their kids are sick? Very odd behavior. Maybe they’re a single parent and need to get groceries or something else. People get sick. They also recover. It’s life. Sorry a random sickness ruined your plans.


----------



## Lumberman

The real offense here is why are you in a Denny's. Unless you're drunk and it's 3am.


----------



## jr28schalm

Michigan's oil is just as good as Colorados now.


----------



## jr28schalm

Bucman said:


> Your fault!
> 
> 
> Should have quarantined before! 2 weeks before any out of state trip is how we do it!


Soccer mom's going to bit ch slap his a$$ back to the 70s . When he trys calling them out


----------



## Lumberman

jr28schalm said:


> Michigan's oil is just as good as Colorados now.


For sure. Michigan bull tag is a real trophy hunt but likely to take place in a farm. 

Just not the same as a wild mountain hunt.


----------



## Waif

Did you file a police report?


----------



## triplelunger




----------



## Zim5588

lreigler said:


> You plan to publicly ridicule someone if you suspect their kids are sick? Very odd behavior. Maybe they’re a single parent and need to get groceries or something else. People get sick. They also recover. It’s life. Sorry a random sickness ruined your plans.



“Suspect”??? 😂 Now that’s really going out on a limb. The two kids next to me were hacking so grossly I thought they would croak on the spot. Yes I wanted to bitch slap that mom out the front window. The kids didn’t even want to be there! At 6’-2” 250 any counter attack would be laughable. 😂 😂 😂 

And for those that mention I shouldn’t have been there……wrong! I was ALREADY sick from some prior idiot so it didn’t matter at that point. They had WiFi & electric so I was able to do my data entry for work while resting my body. 

Next time I’m only going to do what the other customers in the restaurant along with the waitresses wanted to do but did not or could not.


----------



## jjlrrw

Zim5588 said:


> The next time I see a bitch parent cart their two sick kids coughing like a hospital pneumonia ward into a Denny’s I’ll publicly rip them a new one. I don’t care.


Let us know when this happens I want to make sure to tune into youtube for the show.



Zim5588 said:


> “Suspect”??? 😂 Now that’s really going out on a limb. The two kids next to me were hacking so grossly I thought they would croak on the spot. Yes I wanted to bitch slap that mom out the front window. The kids didn’t even want to be there! At 6’-2” 250 any counter attack would be laughable. 😂 😂 😂
> 
> *And for those that mention I shouldn’t have been there……wrong! I was ALREADY sick from some prior idiot so it didn’t matter at that point.* They had WiFi & electric so I was able to do my data entry for work while resting my body.
> 
> Next time I’m only going to do what the other customers in the restaurant along with the waitresses wanted to do but did not or could not.


Wait because you have an Elk tag It's okay for you to go to Denny's sick but no one else?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Lumberman said:


> The real offense here is why are you in a Denny's. Unless you're drunk and it's 3am.


I always thought that’s was why White Castle stayed open so late.


----------



## Grinnell

Waif said:


> Did you file a police report?





triplelunger said:


> Imagine if your wife is sitting in a restaurant with the kids and a moderately tall fat guy comes over and slaps her. What would you do?


truplelinger: The war on FAT. LOL


----------



## RHRoss

Spade said:


> It would be another 26 years or longer before that individual went on another hunt, if he touched my wife or any other lady. I'm not even a violent individual. However, I would certainly not get on a public forum and brag about it, or what I was going to do.


Absolutely, All 6’2” and 200 lbs. of women slapping punk would have his azz handed to him right quick


----------



## Zim5588

KenTrost said:


> better luck next time lol
> here’s a picture of a little kid who shot a big elk like the one you choked on when you had the opportunity.


There was no “opportunity” as you obviously can’t read. That was stolen from me by the virus. I did not”choke” on any shot. The stud was in my wallow 9/16 when I was sick so I could not sit there. I did my scouting with 10% energy and located the megawallow. The kid in the photo obviously shot the bull with a high powered RIFLE and s too young to even know how to scout much less hunt. Anyone can pull a trigger. Lol. We are talking archery here.


----------



## Zim5588

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 858202
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Yards. And had stuffy nose.


Took this dink on the second to last day, between Ricolas. We are talking OIL hunts here. Not OTC Colorado hunts. But the bull I would have taken was a legit 350”. And on 9/21 got within bow range of a world class 380” three times, but for 20 cows and seven satellite bulls. One of which was a shooter 7x7 I got within 60.


----------



## KenTrost

Zim5588 said:


> Took this dink on the second to last day, between Ricolas. We are talking OIL hunts here. Not OTC Colorado hunts. But the bull I would have taken was a legit 350”. And on 9/21 got within bow range of a world class 380” three times, but for 20 cows and seven satellite bulls. One of which was a shooter 7x7 I got within 60.


you had the sniffles so you wasted a ‘once in 26 years’ hunt on that little turd? haha what a wasted “opportunity”.


----------



## homebrew87

Zim5588 said:


> Oh it’s going to be my pleasure to embarrass ANY WANABE PARENT who dares cart their sick or misbehaved bitch kids into any restaurant I’m in this fall. New one ripped. I’m just sick of them! Bunch of losers.


If you are in west michigan let us know and ill make sure to have my little skin trophies cough and hack all through dinner. It will be fun to see you slap some parenting skills into me. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hook and Ladder

WOW


----------



## Hook and Ladder

Not trying to be a Richard but time on picture of bull is 8:07 on 9/15/2022. It's after dark in CO.


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller

Wow. Like, just wow. He keeps going.


----------



## KenTrost

goodness dude. have you been taking that codeine all morning? as much of an ass as I think you are i’ll return your unsolicited “advise” with some VERY reasonable advise of my own. from one ken to another: delete the picture of your name on your prescription bottles.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I would be very happy to have gone on a hunt like that. Most of us will never get a chance to go on a hunt like that.


----------



## KenTrost

let me extend a heartfelt apology about everything negative I said about you. you’re an upstanding individual and I’m lucky to have had the pleasure of you degrading, not only my parenting abilities, but the abilities of all the others on this site. without giving away any personal information or doxxing you in any way…


----------



## RHRoss

KenTrost said:


> let me extend a heartfelt apology about everything negative I said about you. you’re an upstanding individual and I’m lucky to have had the pleasure of you degrading, not only my parenting abilities, but the abilities of all the others on this site. without giving away any personal information or doxxing you in any way…
> 
> View attachment 858262


Figures


----------



## Zim5588

Hook and Ladder said:


> Not trying to be a Richard but time on picture of bull is 8:07 on 9/15/2022. It's after dark in CO.


That photo just shows a better view of the same bull that appeared the following day 9/16 well before shooting light 30 yards broadside from my Lone Wolf. He’s a 350” Pope & Young class.


----------



## Zim5588

NaturalBornBluegiller said:


> Wow. Like, just wow. He keeps going.


 Yup you are right. KenTrost just keeps going on with his mindless drivel.


----------



## bobberbill

With a hunt like that coming up I'd been vaxed for everything I could think of. Must have put your cape thru the wash and wrecked it.


----------



## Luvdayoop

This entire thread has to be a joke


----------



## triplelunger

Congrats on the dink bull, fatso!


----------



## Grinnell

Zim5588 said:


> There was no “opportunity” as you obviously can’t read. That was stolen from me by the virus. I did not”choke” on any shot. The stud was in my wallow 9/16 when I was sick so I could not sit there. I did my scouting with 10% energy and located the megawallow. The kid in the photo obviously shot the bull with a high powered RIFLE and s too young to even know how to scout much less hunt. Anyone can pull a trigger. Lol. We are talking archery here.


Mega wallow. Indeed


----------



## Botiz

Zim I hope your next hunt gets ruined too.


----------



## Luvdayoop

Probably right, you know he’s type of guy looking for a high reaction score 😂


----------



## sureshot006

WMU had it right.

This thread has a wide range of illnesses from rabid deniers of medicine to child abuse. Go start an EV thread.


----------

